# Stippruten von Moritz Angelshop



## langerLulatsch (19. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand die Stippruten aus der Serie Platinium vom Angelshop Moritz?
Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir so ein Teil zuzulegen. 
Vielleicht konnte ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit sammeln und einen kurzen Bericht dazu abgeben!
Wäre Super!!

Gruß laLu


----------



## Alleskönner (19. August 2004)

*AW: Stippruten von Moritz Angelshop*

Ich kann dier nur sagen,das der Angelshop Moritz schweine teuer ist besonders bei Ruten.Hol dier doch lieber ne Stippe von Askari,oder im Angelshop Bode,dort findest du sicher noch bessere Stippen#6 .Aber zu der Stipprute die du suchst kann ich leider nix sagen#c .


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## langerLulatsch (19. August 2004)

*AW: Stippruten von Moritz Angelshop*

Bei Askari konnte ich leider nichts passendes entdecken! Und von dem Bode habe ich keien Website gefunden!

Danke trotzdem für den Tipp!!

Gruß laLu


----------



## Alleskönner (19. August 2004)

*AW: Stippruten von Moritz Angelshop*

Geh auf www.bode-angelgeraete.de #6 .Dort müsstes du eigentlich alles finden!


Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## langerLulatsch (19. August 2004)

*AW: Stippruten von Moritz Angelshop*

Leider auch dort nicht! In der Kategorie "Stippfishcne" bieten die ne Rute zum Forellenangeln an!! Und das ist leider die einzige in der Kategorie!
Trotzdem Danke für den Link, hab schon paar andere interessante Sachen entdeckt!*g*
Mein armer Geldbeutel...


----------



## Brassenwilli (23. August 2004)

*AW: Stippruten von Moritz Angelshop*

Vor dem Kauf einer Stiprute solltest Du Dir erstmal über den Verwendungszweck Gedanken machen denn eine 13,00 m Rute ist nicht unbedingt für die Köderfischangelei gedacht da reicht auch eine einfache Teleskoprute. Sofern Du aber die Rute in der genannten Länge bei Veranstaltungen fischen willst, solltest Du auf namhafte Produkte zurückgreifen (BROWNING, SENSAS, MAVER, TUBERTINI, FAPS, DAIWA, COLMIC usw.) denn bei denen ist nicht nur die Ersatzteilversorgung in der Regel schnell und unkompliziert sondern es gibt auch entsprechende Pakete die mit allen notwendigen Zubehör ( weitere Topsets, Verlängerung, Miniextension, Cuping-Kit) zu akzeptablen Preisen zu bekommen sind.
Bei Ruten der Firma Moritz oder Askari möchte ich diese Ersatzteilversorgung bezweifeln.


----------

